# Ladies....huge uterine fibroid



## bubbahead (Oct 19, 2007)

Ok. Talk me down from the ledge. I've had lots of belly pain for over a year. I thought it was a hernia because it was worse when I would over exert myself. It got pretty bad this summer so I finally went to my family doctor. She found a mass and sent me for a sonogram. Sonagram showed 24cm. mass and a spot on my liver. Sent me for a CAT scan. Scan showed that the mass in/on my uterus is likely a huge fibroid. Spot on my liver is most likely a cyst. Also found a spot on my kidney which at this time looks like a cyst, but will have to have anothe scan in 6 months to see if there is any change.

So, my appt. with the ob/gyn is a week from today. I'm guessing that given the size of the fibroid I will have a hysterectomy. The mass will get biopsied. Odds of being cancerous are small....something like 7%. I'm not too worried about that, except that I have been SO tired I can barely make it till dark to go to bed!!

If you have had fibroids, did they make you tired? If you had a hysterectomy (for what ever reason) please tell me about your recovery.

Thanks for taking the time to read this. I have to admit I'm kinda scared.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Not me, but my mother had a hysterectomy when she was 33 because of several large fibroids both in and outside her uterus. The dr removed everything except one ovary (the other was completely engulfed in a fibroid). Because of that remaining ovary, she never had to do any hormone replacement therapy and went through menopause naturally in her late 40's/early 50's.

Of course, this was back in 1985, and I'm sure surgeries have changed alot (for the better) since then. I think her recovery period was six weeks, about half of the first one spent in the hospital, then on bedrest at home for another week. I don't remember her being in much pain after the surgery, but before it she used to have horrible back and abdominal pain, and yes, was very tired. Also anemic because of heavy periods caused by the fibroids.


----------



## WindowOrMirror (Jan 10, 2005)

My adopted sister just had a hysterectomy... 1year after having some fibroids removed. Fairly major surgery, took her around 10 days to 'recover' and will take around 1 year to fully make it all the way back.

R


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

Oh, my, you will feel sooooooo much better afterward! Best surgery I ever had! I don't miss the "overflow", the backaches, the nausea and vomiting, the cramping, the bloating....... But they did leave the ovaries, so I didn't need hormone replacement. I had a vaginal hysterectomy, but with large fibroids you may need an abdominal incision. Vaginal is easier on you, if they can do it that way. Either way, you will not be allowed to lift for a couple months, and as another poster said, it takes 6 months to a year to be totally back to normal.


----------



## Tana Mc (May 10, 2002)

I knew that I had fibroids and suffered greatly during my periods for more than 20 years. I wanted a large family. I really fought against the idea of hysterctomy and thought about several of the other treatments. None of them either worked or were possible because of the number of fibroids or their position. 
Anyway, I finally reached the point at 45 that I couldn't take anymore. By this time, I had 4 children. Constantly anemic, tired, backache that prevented sleep so I was tired and miserable. My family was suffering because of my moods and behavior. Frankly, I was too tired, sick or hurting to enjoy life. 
I had a hysterctomy in March. It had to be abdominal because of the size of the fibroids. I wanted to keep my ovaries and cervix. My Dr. ended up taking my right ovary because it scared her to death. I lost 11 lbs in one day. My uterus was so large, I ended up having to have 2 units of bloods and was still very anemic.
I was up and around able to function in about 10 days but I did not truely recover until the first of August. Not being anemic is a new experience for me.
Right now, other than the bills, I do not regret it. The pain relief was unbelievable. I honestly did not realize how much I hurt until after the surgery. I don't think that my one poor ovary can produce enough hormones because I cry at everything nowdays but I don't feel like life is passing me by anymore. I am physically much more able to do what I want to. I truely regret the time that I lost over the years and the physical damage that I have done to my body ( weight gain because I hurt to much to anything but sit in the recliner) because I didn't do it 5-7 years ago after my last child was born.

Tana Mc


----------



## Ohiogal (Mar 15, 2007)

I had a hyst at age 39 from fibroids. I kept my ovaries, so went hormone free since then. BEST THING I EVER DID. They run in the family, and generally will run your life if you don't deal with them. You know - stock in Kotex and having them in every purse, in the car glove box, at work, etc.  I had an open abdominal operation because my case was advanced enough that they could not get it out (in fact I have a "T" scar that is to this day pretty impressive) and it was a solid year before I was able to lift things again of any weight. (made it hard as I live on a farm). However, I don't regret one minute of my journey because nearly 10 days post-surgery, I was already beginning to feel better. It really does take a year to recover, as healing inside is very individual and its the only time YOU will have to heal, so make use of it!

A good website to try is : www.hystersisters.com

There is a lot of info on there and some very supportive ladies.
Read the case histories, when you get through some of them you'll see you have a far better story than they do.


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

I had an ultrasound done with a doctor about 4 years ago. Found a fibroid equivalent to the size of a two month pregnancy. She put me on a hormone to stop the bleeding and regulate it somewhat. Did fine for awhile, but hated taking drugs. Hysterectomy, endometrial ablation, etc. is out of the question. Can't afford it and don't believe in it. Was having flooding problems also. Never had an anemic problem. Took molasses and other iron rich foods. We have a great natural doctor/midwife in our town. I talked to her about it. She referred to "Footprints On the Path" for fibroid tumors. Started taking the following:
E-tea (Anti-Cancer/ Cleanse)
All Cell Detox
SC Formula (Shark Cartilage) to prevent tumor growth
Pau D'Arco tea (Blood purifier)
Potassium Cloride (Fibroid shrinkage)

My flooding stopped within 8 hours. Have been doing good. She checked my cervix. Looks good and she thought the fibroid had shrunk a little. She couldn't be completely sure without another ultrasound.

The list for fibroid tumors was more but the above was what She gave me to take.
(Well not "gave" me but sold me)

The rest of the list is:
Garlic, high potency (vital nutrition)
Grapine H/P (Immune System)
Natures Noni (Cleanse /Immunity)
Super algae, Colloidal minerals (for tissue health)
Liv-J (Liver Tonic) To cleanse blood and liver)
CoQ10 for circulatory system and to oxygenate cells
Germanium to oxygenate cells

I know it is very unhandy to always be looking for the nearest bathroom wherever you go but I know deep down this is the best way for me. I am 52 and keep my midwife/doctors phone number handy. She travels all over the state and would even talk to an out of stater if you wanted. I just cannot trust the doctors/ obgyn I have been to. They don't want to cure the problem but throw drugs at the problem.


----------



## Cashs Cowgirl (Jan 26, 2006)

I am 3 months out from my surgery. I had an abdominal incision due to the endometriosis, fibroids, dropped and twisted uterus, and my cervix inverting on itself. Come to find out some of the pain on my right side was due to my ovary being pulled down and flipping over on itself severely limiting bloodflow to it...essentially it was dying...everything was removed except my left ovary. 


Check out a website at: http://www.hystersisters.com/

Great info and order their booklet. It's a good read too.

I was active before coaching soccer, running this place, dealing with the pain, but I think it helped because I am back to coaching and running with the boys. I still get tired and do not carry more than 20 lbs anymore and won't be pulling hay anymore, but I feel better than before surgery that's for sure and that is great!


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Listen to the folks-it will be fine.

Prayers & good thoughts.

Patty


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

I had a hysterectomy 4 years ago. Kept my ovaries but am going thru menopause anyway. Other than the fact that it was an unwanted surgery and not something I would never have done if it wasn't a life or death situation...it went ok. It took me quite a few days to get back up and moving but there were other circumstances in place. It took a good 8 months before I felt normal. No lifting and just lots of soreness inside. It did change other aspects of life for me though....I just can't do some of the things I could before. I don't have the strength that I did and if I strain too much doing something it just doesn't feel right.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

My mom had a total hysterectomy in the late 60's - fibroid tumour the size of a grapefruit. Don't remember her recovery, as I was just in first grade. My sister, however, had a hysterectomy a few years ago - 12# fibroid, that had managed to wrap itself around her urethra as well. She opted for ovary removal prior to surgery, as well. She has a desk job, was out for perhaps 2-3 weeks, although its a techno job so she may have done work from home. She doesn't regret her choice. As far as surgery goes, the anesthesia itself takes a while to work out of your system, and you will continue to feel major improvement at 6 weeks, 3 mos, 6 mos. Back to normal by 1 year. Follow your dr's orders for lifting, driving, even vacuuming, which is really hard on the abdominal muscles. Best of Luck!


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

I had a hysterectomy last February. Supposed to be laparoscopically assisted vaginal, but they had to convert to open. Surgery Monday AM, up showering the next day, home Wednesday afternoon. I was sore for about two weeks, then things improved steadily (although I did push it). I took the full 6 weeks allowed off work at my doctors urging, and was glad I did. I kept my ovaries, and unforunately am relatively sure I'm perimenopausal (I'm 45); we talked about taking the ovaries, but I said leave them if they are normal appearing and they were, so I guess I'm doing this as "naturally" as I can. I agree with those above that stated it was one of the best things I've ever done - all the pain (PAIN) and inconvenience is gone. You'll feel much better once it's done.


----------



## Colleen in WI (Aug 20, 2002)

I had a hysterectomy in Feb. of this year. I think it was the best thing I could have done for my health. I had fibroids, adenomyosis, and some other issues. They took my uterus and cervix and left the ovaries. I am still not 100% but I have some other health issues that made my recovery more difficult than normal. But--even though I say I am not 100%, I feel sooooo much better than I did for the 2 years before surgery. I can't even describe the difference. You will feel like you got hit by a truck for a few days and then one day you will notice that you feel a bit better. Every day will be better. Just be sure not to overdo too soon! Best of luck to you!

Oh--and yes--the fibroids and everything else I had going on just exhausted me. All I wanted to do was sleep after I got home from work even though I couldn't. It was rough. Now I have energy to do stuff.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

Its kind of funny this is a currant topic. I was just talking to my aunt about mine. I had mine Nov 07. Mine was done abdominally because my uterus just kept growing. I was the equivalent of 6 to 7 months pregnant.

Yes, you feel better afterwards. You will be amazed at the symptoms it takes away that you didn't realize were related.

I recommend you look into the Davinci method. it is less invasive.

My son got married 6 weeks after mine. I did the rehearsal dinner myself (for about 50 people) and danced the entire night at the wedding.

Research the options thoroughly but don't be afraid.

Mary


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

When I was 38 (12 years ago) I had a hysterectomy due to a softball size fibroid tumor on my right ovary and a thumbnail size tumor in my uterus. My only regret was that I hadn't done it sooner!


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

I had a total abdominal hysterectom in Feb. '05 due to enlarged fibroids. I was always exhausted from the heavy, heavy bleeding and the accompanying anemia. My life was severely restricted and there was a lot of pain associated with my periods. This surgery, although not "easy" by any stretch, was the BEST thing I'd done for my health in a long time. After the initial 6-8 week recovery period, I already had more energy than before surgery. The bleeding, inconvenience, pain, bloating, fatigue and "pregnant belly" were all gone and I don't regret the decision for a moment! I had my ovaries removed as well due to my personal cancer history, but have never taken any sort of hormones, either natural or manmade. I went cold turkey, and it was relatively easy for me. Every woman is different though. Good luck!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

My SIL had one about 2 years ago. She couldn't even sit down comfortably before the surgery (mondo big fibroids).

She was practically bouncing off the wall after the surgery, she felt so darned good.

God bless you.


----------



## bubbahead (Oct 19, 2007)

Thank you so much for the input. I know I shouldn't be so nervous. I'm just so scared they will find cancer under that fibroid. I'll feel so much better once it's OUT!!! 

My job involves lifting so I hope I heal fast. I've already gotten the OK from the boss to take as long as needed. I'm thinking 6-8 weeks. If I need more time I guess they will just have to deal with it.

Thanks for the positive vibes. I really need them!


----------



## WindowOrMirror (Jan 10, 2005)

you'll need a bit longer than that to lift anything of significant weight... unless you are incredibly lucky and heal very fast. My sister (age 31) can't lift 50 lbs yet and it's been 3-4 months.


----------



## Ode (Sep 20, 2006)

I had a hysterectomy 5 years ago, my fibroids gave me a 5 month pregancy sized uterus. I had been experiencing heavy periods (horrible flooding), and very bad pain from cramping. Additionally, it made intimate moments painful, and I would have spotty bleeding afterwards. I experienced frequent breakthrough bleeding in between my cycles too.

I had an abdominal incision, and recovered fairly quickly. My ovaries were removed due to a history of ovarian cancer in my family, and as I was 45 and no longer planning to have children it seemed better to have them removed as well. I have been on hormone therapy, but it really doesn't seem to be helping me in any way now, and will probably stop them soon. 

One thing that definitely changed was intimacy, it was no longer painful after I recovered from my surgery. And I sure do not miss the need to sleep on a pad at night to protect the bed from my bleeding, or the need to carry around extra large napkins at all times, even when I wore large tampons.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

Wanted to add.......

I have had a cyst on my liver for 10 years or so. I also have them on my kidneys (and ovaries). I liken them to benign moles but on the inside instead of the out.

If you need to recover that quickly I really emphasize looking for an experienced surgeon that will perform the Davinci method if you are a good candidate.

I had to have my bladder put back in place (sorry for TMI). I was not supposed to lift more than 25lbs for quite some time.

Good luck.

Mary


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm 52 and have fibroids. My doc says they will shrink away once I completely get through menopause. I've had them for years and they haven't bothered me much, just 3 days a month where my period is a really heavy flow. My Mom and sister both had problems after their hysterectomies, so I personally wanted to avoid having one myself. Fibroids have never made me tired, but I'm not anemic either.


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

I am 58 now and had a hysterectomy when I was 30. For 3 weeks I thought I would die because I was so sick and my back hurt so bad(abdominal incision). Then I started feeling better a little at a time and by 6 weeks I felt like a new woman. I could not lift things for a while but about 6 months out I was doing everything and best of all 10 years of pain was gone. Best thing I ever did.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I had a hysterectomy 3 years ago. It was a blessed relief from other problems. I happened to have to have mine the week before Christmas with all my kids and spouses and grandkids coming.....I just slept a lot. No real problems for me. Glad I did it.


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

the cure for fibroids is menopause. just saying...


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

marvella said:


> the cure for fibroids is menopause. just saying...


That may be one form of a cure. Another is removal. Mine were small when they came out. My grandmother had one large enough that her doctor said she was either pregnant or had fibroids. He knew my grandfather had been dead for several years and my grandmother wasn't seeing anyone else. Hers were removed with no problems except for recovery time.

And Bubba, if there is cancer under the fibroids (uncommon), the sooner you take care of it the better. You'll do fine.

Peg


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I was very reluctant to have a hysterectomy. I thought I could wait it out, too. I really wanted to keep my parts. I did NOT agree to have my ovaries removed. The only real reason I agreed was because of my bladder issues. I was assured by a couple of drs that my problem could be fixed. So, I did it.

I hesitate to say this because I dont' want to frighten anyone. I was one of the RARE cases. The dr that did my surgery said everything was fine. A week later he called me to tell me he was wrong and I had a very rare (1 in a million) type of cancer. By having my hyserectomy it was found early. I am monitored regularly (I may glow in the dark soon).

For that reason and the fact that it did improve my overall health I don't think saying "menopause is the cure" is an answer for everyone. Some of us had huge alien babies (I named mine Fred the Fibroid) that were causing damage to other organs. It had to be done for our overall health.

Please do not let my post scare you. The cancer I have is only diagnosed around 100 times per year in the USA. It is VERY rare. My OB had only seen two cases in his entire career. My GP had never heard of it. 

Have they hysterectomy if that is what you are leaning toward. Don't let others talk you out of it or imply you need to grin and bear it for a few years. Btw, I was 41 at the time.

Mary


----------



## bubbahead (Oct 19, 2007)

I'll be sure to post back after my ob/gyn appt. on Wednesday. The web sites you all gave are GREAT! Especially the "hystersister" site. Gotta admit that some of the stories post op scared me to death. Too weak to make a cup of tea after 6 weeks??????

If that's the case I guess I will just starve to death since my husband is back to work after the better part of the year out of work. Oh well, I need to drop quite a few pounds any way.

One thing that makes this extra emotional is that my mom has been gone for several years now. I was on the phone with my elderly aunt and was crying about how I didn't even have my mom to take care of me. She said, "Awww, honey....you have me. You just call and I'll get your cousin to bring me." Makes me feel better that she would travel 200 miles to come be with me when I get home. God Bless my family.


----------



## bubbahead (Oct 19, 2007)

Mary, thank you very much for your post. I know that there is a slight chance of cancer. NOT getting this thing out is NOT an option. The sheer size of it (bigger than a dinner plate) and the extreme back pain and exhaustion make it a no brainer for me. I am in my late 40's and have no need for those parts. I may be 10 more years till menopause and lord knows how big that thing could get!! I'm sure that if there are options by ob/gyn will discuss them. I'm all for alternative medicine when appropriate. I'm scared to death of getting cut wide open. But, the sooner I get it OUT the sooner I will begin to feel normal again. 

Please keep me in your thoughts.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I think that hystersisters is a great site but frankly some of those women are afraid of any pain. They definitely want to "pamper the princess". My best advice is to move frequently afterward. I swore I was going to get new carpet because I walked so many laps.

It gets the bowels to functioning again (I know, TMI) and keeps your from getting stiff. I was n the hospital for two days. I had ~25 staples. My mom came to help me one day and my sister another day. After that I was fine on my own. I was cooking complete meals before a week was up. It was two weeks before I put my own jeans back on, though.

A friend of mine did a half marathon (13.1 miles) 8 weeks after hers.

My anesthesiologist did a pain block and that helped me to move sooner. I have a history of DVTs so I was up and walking the halls 15 or 16 hours after surgery.

I am sorry for running on but I want you to hear a positive story. Feel free to pm me if you get nervous. 

Mary

p.s. I still have my ovaries. My Gyno wants to go back in and get them. My Onco says to wait it out and "fry" them if necessary. I figure no more surgery if I can avoid it.


----------



## giddy (Nov 14, 2006)

I had a hysterectomy at 25 from fibroids. I bled all the time heavily. It's a wonderful operation! They left my ovaries and had to take them out at 33, so basically I've had 2 hysterectomies. I had 2 small children with the first one. You can't lift anything for a few weeks but other than that you couldn't give me those parts back.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Sweelmeister said:


> *I know this thread is a few months old*


Try from Sept 2009! It also belongs in HT's health forum. 

Aside from that, I need to speak up and say I almost died from fibroids becoming infected. Ended up being in isolation in the hospital after a total hysterectomy. So, please, don't always rely on OTC meds when your life may be at stake.


----------



## buslady (Feb 14, 2008)

I am 80 years old, and am preparing for a complete hysterectomy . I have a prolapsed bladder and rectum, and the dr mentioned one more thing wrong. I have an appt with a urologist in two weeks, and the the date will be set. Sure hope the recovery will be short as I live alone.


----------

